# Can you apply to vetassess for a lower skilled occupation? Any QLD 190 hopefuls here?



## big yeti (May 4, 2017)

Hi everybody, nice to see such a large community of migrants (and citizens) helping and supporting each other here. 

My main question here was if anybody had any experience lodging a skill assessment for a lower skill job? 

For example I was a PhD student (not yet received my PhD) but they amazingly removed the life scientist but kept the life science technician as an occupation in the sstol/csol. My role and experience is basically what a life science technician does but includes more input and independence. 
If I went for the vetassess in this context would it be judged positively or my skill and experience would be judged to exceed and fall outside of the occupation "life science technician"

Also, any QLD hopefuls to get the 190 or 489 visa? Rather miffed that they stopped nominations in the mid of april AND have not updated their website with the current occupation lists so I'm not sure if I should even lodge my skill assessment. 

Thanks and good luck to everybody!


----------



## NipunJain_RMA (Apr 18, 2017)

It's really unfortunate that even researchers have not been spared. Ideally, there shouldn't be any issue if your experience and qualifications match/closely match your nominated occupation. Nevertheless, if you really want to double check, perhaps booking a consultation with Vetassess team can be an option: https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...kills-assessment-support/consultation-service


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

* perhaps booking a consultation with Vetassess team can be an option*

I have been consulted by DIY applicants who did that, applied and were assessed as unsuitable.

There are some skills assessing authoriies that have refused applicants for being overqualified, but as far as I know, not VETASSESS.


----------



## big yeti (May 4, 2017)

Thanks for your replies Nipun and wrussell. 

Can I clarify with wrusell what he said? "I have been consulted by DIY applicants who did that, applied and were assessed as unsuitable". Is this to say that they were assessed as unsuitable from the consultation or the actual assessment? 

And again, are you saying that the actually assessment may not actually be refused on the grounds of overqualification?

I'm going to speak to a migration agency today because my boss has okayed a possible 186/187 for me (I am in a regional area), but a 186 requires me to be on the occupation list.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

*VETASSESS used a form of words that led them to believe they would receive a positive assessment, but they did not, but not for being overqualified.

From what you have posted, you seem to have been badly advised about your eligibility.

May I suggest that you consult one of the RMAs who posts on this forum?*


----------



## Yuanfang (May 5, 2017)

big yeti said:


> Thanks for your replies Nipun and wrussell.
> 
> Can I clarify with wrusell what he said? "I have been consulted by DIY applicants who did that, applied and were assessed as unsuitable". Is this to say that they were assessed as unsuitable from the consultation or the actual assessment?
> 
> ...


Hi, life scientist is still on list under 187, if you work in regional area and your employer would like to sponsor you, 187 is an option, too.


----------



## big yeti (May 4, 2017)

wrussell said:


> *VETASSESS used a form of words that led them to believe they would receive a positive assessment, but they did not, but not for being overqualified.
> 
> From what you have posted, you seem to have been badly advised about your eligibility.
> 
> May I suggest that you consult one of the RMAs who posts on this forum?*


I see. Thanks for that. I was wondering if that refusal was on the basis of work experience overqualification, or the basis of their certification overqualification. In the example of this context, life science technician would be a diploma qualified position while a life scientist would be a bachelor and above. However, from what I know the roles in the lab are quite similar and its pretty much impossible to get hired as a lab assistant in a research facility with only a diploma. The only place I know that have lab assistants that may have diplomas only are teaching or pathology facilities where high volume processing has to take place (even then I think they still hire degree holders now).

So to rephrase my question, will having a degree automatically push you into refusal-by-overqualification zone or can the work experience reference letter be reworded to express a more technical role?

I will be consulting an actual agent on this so I'll feedback what I find out.


----------



## rsanaei (Jun 27, 2017)

*Any updates?*

Hi

I was wondering if you've got any new information or finds on your search. I'm in the same boat as well.

Cheers,


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

> So to rephrase my question, will having a degree automatically push you into refusal-by-overqualification


No.
*
I cannot advise on a public forum about rewording a reference, except to advise that it must be accurate.*


----------



## chilli8848 (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi, 

I am in same situation. I got my PhD award from Queensland Uni in April. I was about to apply for Queensland nomination as a life scientist (nec) and they stopped taking nomination. Later they removed from the lists. 
Lately following changes of 1st July, life scientist occupation still listed on the lists but only in 457 but not in general skill migration (190). I found that life science technician is still on the lists. Are you done with your skill assessment as life science technician ? How was your outcome ?
Is PhD overqualified for technician occupation? 

Hoping to get your answer

Best regard


----------



## chilli8848 (Jul 3, 2017)

Any new updates buddy?


----------



## katie cindy (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi there,

I am in a similar situation with you. However, I only have an Honours degree qualification. I have worked as a research assistant in a Melbourne's laboratory for 6 months and I am thinking if VETASSESS would consider that as something relevant to life science technician.


----------



## AlexTheScientist (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi there,

I was wondering how things worked out for you as a life scientist...

I am about to finish my phd in a life science area and I can't even apply for a 485 as I already got one when I finished my masters. I read elsewhere that VETASSESS does not assess your life science phd as a technician... Is there any glimmer of hope for me?

Regards,
Alex


----------



## TDWBob (Apr 19, 2017)

In the same boat as Alex, just submitted my thesis last week.

I am probably in a even worse situation because I did my master in Australia also and I started before 5/11/2011. This potentially makes me ineligible for the 485 visa under post-study work stream.

I read on the VETASSESS website that the evaluation is different when you are doing the evaluation only for 485 visa graduate work stream (they don't evaluate your work experience, only qualification). I am wondering will I be assessed as life science technician if it's only 485 visa?

Best Regards

Bo


----------



## ogmajor (May 13, 2018)

Any updates on this please? I am in the same boat as you guys.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Vetassess assessments require that you have at least 12 months highly relevant work experience. So it is not so much that you are over qualified, it is that your twelve months work experience isn't highly relevant.


----------



## SK8 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi!

I'm in a similar situation as well. I have no idea what are the options. Did you find any information? Thanks!


----------



## gnkrb4u (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi guys, I just finished PhD in Queensland and wondering if I can apply for Life Science Technician. If any of guys got VETASSESS outcome, please share. Thank you.


----------



## Mah7097 (Aug 7, 2018)

Any updates please ?


----------



## Mah7097 (Aug 7, 2018)

chilli8848 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in same situation. I got my PhD award from Queensland Uni in April. I was about to apply for Queensland nomination as a life scientist (nec) and they stopped taking nomination. Later they removed from the lists.
> Lately following changes of 1st July, life scientist occupation still listed on the lists but only in 457 but not in general skill migration (190). I found that life science technician is still on the lists. Are you done with your skill assessment as life science technician ? How was your outcome ?
> ...


Hi ,
Have you got any reply yet? I am in the same situation. Thanks


----------



## rgbko (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi All, I am in the same situation here. Unfortunately I received a negative outcome from Vetassess. My qualification wasn’t the problem because vetassess took into account my bachelor degree. However they did not agree that my phd experience is closely related to the occupation i applied for. They agreed that I do routine lab works but phd is more of discovering new knowledge and meeting all the requirements to get a phd degree. But what i do in lab is very similar to what a lab technician does, it’s just that I have more work to do for my phd 😞 Is there anyone here who was able to get a positive outcome from vetassess? I am gonna get my application reviewed but not sure what would be the chance of getting a different result.


----------



## Bhavana (Mar 30, 2018)

*Vetassess*

Hello guys,

I'm soon going to be applying for Vetassess under 141311 (hotel Manager).
But I'm extremely confused what employment proofs I need to submit. Cause I read many people under this got negative outcome because they didn't meet minimum nominated work requirements.
Please help.


----------



## aloe (Dec 16, 2018)

rgbko said:


> They agreed that I do routine lab works but phd is more of discovering new knowledge and meeting all the requirements to get a phd degree. But what i do in lab is very similar to what a lab technician does, it's just that I have more work to do for my phd


Similar situation here, submitted skill assessment with PhD as work experience for a technician occupation.

Agree that we try to push the edge of science by making new discoveries and write thesis to fulfill PhD requirements.

However, without the everyday tasks that are almost the same if not identical of a technician I do not think discoveries are possible, unless those tasks are assigned to a hired technician to assist during the PhD candidature tenure. For me, as a PhD candidate I am basically doing the technical tasks myself.

Would like to hear what others' experiences are

Thank you


----------



## marinaliu (Aug 30, 2018)

Any update everybody? How about other 1 year related work experience not during PHD time?


----------



## abby12332002 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi there, I’m wondering if you nominate life scientists（nec), will the assessment outcome be different?


----------

